# Online printing service



## jacsul (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello, I have an image in PSD format. I'd like to have it printed however it's a large file. I've never done anything in psd before. Can someone walk me through the process.
Thanks.

Specs:
File size = 62 mb
Aspect ratio = 3:1
Image size approx = 45x15 panoramic

 Jack.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2009)

Click FILE> SAVE when the dialog box pops up name your file and select the save destination, click ok. Your .PSD file is now saved (and safe) along with all the layers.

Then click IMAGE> MODE and select 8 bit.

Click EDIT > CONVERT TO PROFILE and be sure the Destination Space is set to sRGB IEC61966-2.1

Then click FILE> SAVE AS when the dialog box pops up select JPEG for the file type, name your file, select the save destination, click save, save at a quality of 10.

Now you can upload to the online print service of your choice.

I highly recommend www.mpix.com


----------



## jacsul (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you very much...


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2011)

Say what?


----------



## Charlotte22 (Dec 28, 2011)

JamesScott said:


> Have your photos protected in Photo Folders, Photo Folders or Envelopes of your on design.
> 
> Website



Yeah that's like the first thing you learn...


----------



## lisaroy (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks KMH for sharing, even i got thing to learn.


----------

